# Cute & Clever Patterns (K)-Some Free, Some $



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

http://fluffandfuzz.weebly.com/

I really like this idea for doing 2 color scarf-1 row each color:
http://fluffandfuzz.weebly.com/knitting-tutorials/free-chunky-stripe-scarf-pattern-and-how-to-knit-single-row-stripes-without-cutting-the-yarn


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> http://fluffandfuzz.weebly.com/
> 
> I really like this idea for doing 2 color scarf-1 row each color:
> http://fluffandfuzz.weebly.com/knitting-tutorials/free-chunky-stripe-scarf-pattern-and-how-to-knit-single-row-stripes-without-cutting-the-yarn


This is very clever. I'll be teaching my sis how to knit... this would be a good project for a beginner.

Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

These were so cute!!! Thanks for the post. And, the tutorials are super.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Gail DSouza said:


> Thanks for posting!


Hi Gail!!!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> Hi Gail!!!


Hi Louise
Just completing one doily 
Will post a picture tomorrow!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Gail DSouza said:


> Hi Louise
> Just completing one doily
> Will post a picture tomorrow!


Wow! That's awfully quick! I'll be looking for it!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> http://fluffandfuzz.weebly.com/
> 
> I really like this idea for doing 2 color scarf-1 row each color:
> http://fluffandfuzz.weebly.com/knitting-tutorials/free-chunky-stripe-scarf-pattern-and-how-to-knit-single-row-stripes-without-cutting-the-yarn


Louise, those are some cute toy patterns. I've kept them... but, I don't know where I'm gonna find the time to make them. Do you knit toys?


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Louise, those are some cute toy patterns. I've kept them... but, I don't know where I'm gonna find the time to make them. Do you knit toys?


Yes, there are some very cute toys. I don't knit toys because they're too "fiddly" for me. I still have sweaters from 2+ years ago that I haven't sewn up yet  I guess what I'm saying is that I love the knitting part; the finishing and pieces or stuffing, not so much. Between other things right now, I'm making very simple cat toys for our local cat sanctuary. They'll be stuffed and will have catnip in them. It's just a little project my 7 yr old GD can help me with since she enjoys that sort of thing.
Which toys are you thinking of making?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> Yes, there are some very cute toys. I don't knit toys because they're too "fiddly" for me. I still have sweaters from 2+ years ago that I haven't sewn up yet  I guess what I'm saying is that I love the knitting part; the finishing and pieces or stuffing, not so much. Between other things right now, I'm making very simple cat toys for our local cat sanctuary. They'll be stuffed and will have catnip in them. It's just a little project my 7 yr old GD can help me with since she enjoys that sort of thing.
> Which toys are you thinking of making?


Sweetie, I too have unfinished items... because they require to be sewn. I HATE sewing my knits. I'll never again make anything that requires sewing. Whenever possible I change a pattern to allow me to knit it "in the round".. so that sewing is not required.

Not toys per se... but, I would love to make those edgy-looking fabulous fairies. I even have a book on them... but, have yet to attempt them.

Have fun with the catnip cat toys. And, having your granddaughter involved is great. I wish I had a 7 year old GD... Lucky you. I've but one grandson... and he's 26-years-old!!!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Amazing patterns. Amazing knitter. Thanks.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the scarf idea, very clever.
I never liked sewing my knits but I will say since joining KP I have learned so many things that the sewing or finishing has become more pleasant. I guess I am anxious to finish and do the best I can. Thanks KP for making me a better finisher.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I absolutely adore fluff and fuzz...Amanda Berry is one of the best designers and awesome to work with!!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Sweetie, I too have unfinished items... because they require to be sewn. I HATE sewing my knits. I'll never again make anything that requires sewing. Whenever possible I change a pattern to allow me to knit it "in the round".. so that sewing is not required.
> 
> Not toys per se... but, I would love to make those edgy-looking fabulous fairies. I even have a book on them... but, have yet to attempt them.
> 
> Have fun with the catnip cat toys. And, having your granddaughter involved is great. I wish I had a 7 year old GD... Lucky you. I've but one grandson... and he's 26-years-old!!!


Thelma, just another thing we have in common....the "finishing" problem :thumbdown:

You mean your grandson doesn't get involved in your knitting????? lol.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Never have seen a sweeter collection!!!!!! Thanks for sharing SMILE


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Those patterns are really cute.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

The scarf idea is great! Thanks!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Pretty and Great tutorial!Thanks


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

You have the knack for finding really nifty patterns! Thanks for the toy patterns link - like I need _more toy patterns, LOL! Am longing for the day I venture back into some garment knitting again, but the GKs sure love the toys. 
These were too cute to resist!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

nitchik said:


> You have the knack for finding really nifty patterns! Thanks for the toy patterns link - like I need _more toy patterns, LOL! Am longing for the day I venture back into some garment knitting again, but the GKs sure love the toys.
> These were too cute to resist!


Thank you! I receive brief posts on Facebook daily from so many different sites. I would never have the time to look at each site, but getting a "blip" from each one everyday keeps the patterns and tips coming. There are so many things I wouldn't generally get to see, so I like to share the links with everyone else who may have missed them.

If your GKs love the toys, then that surely has to take precedence over garment knitting! Besides, if your avatar is any indication of what you've made, you're great at it. Those are so cute!!!

Louise


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> If your GKs love the toys, then that surely has to take precedence over garment knitting! Besides, if your avatar is any indication of what you've made, you're great at it. Those are so cute!!!
> Louise


Yes, toy making does take precedence, and I realize they won't always want them. Kids grow up so fast (like my own sons) But I do long to make other things! Like some things for the grown-ups in the family as well.
Hope very soon to make the children some clothing featuring their favorite figures - sheep, penguins, cats etc. 
They'll soon be too big for those as well. But they never seem to have enough toy sheep, penguins, cats...and I have so many cute patterns for them! And there are some children I know who have no one else who makes things for them, and a toy from me has been at times their _only gift at Christmas. These toys are _so treasured.

I can't take credit for my avatar chickens though. Just a picture I use to illustrate the name. But the pattern for them is by Susan B. Anderson and can be found on Ravelry under ' knit hens' or 'knit chickens' and are illustrated in pastels, not the colors I show. I get so many comments on them, and requests for the pattern!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

nitchik said:


> Yes, toy making does take precedence, and I realize they won't always want them.
> 
> For as long as they want your knitted toys, that's the way to go. Next will come the sweaters and hats with a favorite cartoon figure or animal on it. They'll be your number one fans for a long time, just as my GD is mine. I couldn't ask for more :-D


----------

